# How to hide PVC pipes sticking out of chimney?



## uccellini (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello all,

This is my inaugural post here on HouseRepairTalk.com. What a great resource this site is!

We bought our first house a few months ago, and the first thing we did was replace the clunky ancient furnace with an awesome high-efficiency one (hello, tax rebate). In order to install it, the technicians had to run PVC piping through our chimney. Now we have two pipes sticking up out above our roof (one straight, one bent). They're about a foot long and such an eyesore. The furnace people suggested painting them, but that doesn't really solve the problem. What are my other (affordable) options? Can I rig up some kind of wraparound from aluminum sheeting, or ...? I would prefer a DIY solution, as the furnace company's other suggestion -- hire a professional -- is out of our budget right now. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## paul52446m (Mar 29, 2011)

leave them alone or you might mess up the operation of them. that the way they all look.
 If you try to box them in you might change the pressures and then your pressure switch will stop your furnace, or you could run exhaust back into the intake. So be careful. 
   Paul


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 29, 2011)

I agree with Paul, and if you are not comfortable climbing on the roof ask the folks who installed your system to come back and paint the pipes for you. Get a can of _Krylon_ Spray Paint for plastic, it'll hold up better than regular spray paint.


----------



## joecaption (Mar 29, 2011)

I also agree to not do anything around them. Spray paint them black with the paint made for plastic and they will be less noticable.
All homes have vents sticking up out of the roof, If they were not there you could not flush a toilet.
Since this was all just done is the only reason you notice them now.


----------

